# LVM2: Skipping clustered volume group with lvm2-2.02.10

## infirit

After upgrading from lvm2-2.02.6 to a newer version 2.02.9/10 i get the following message.

```
vgchange -ay

  Skipping clustered volume group system
```

I have been using the volume groups for a long time now but only with the newer version I get these errors. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thx

----------

## infirit

Bump   :Smile: 

----------

## infirit

Removing the clustered attribute from the volume groups did the trick.

```
vgchange -cn <volume group>
```

----------

